# Coccidiosis and Corid



## sadiefarm (Jun 10, 2011)

My vet did fecal analysis on my three goats (one doe and two three month olds) and said coccidiosis showed up. They have no diarrhea symptoms. She wants me to give Corid for 5 days. Does anyone know if there is a milk hold time with Corid? Having trouble finding the answer anywhere. Also wondering about treating non-symptomatic goats. They all seem a little on the thin side to me, but other wise seem healthy. The whites of the eyes are pale pink. They have some high worm counts in the fecal and she had me dose them with IVOMEC. 

We are new goat owners, any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks,
Stacey


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Milk withdrawal is 48 hours after the last dose......and just in case your vet didn't say, it's best to dose each goat as an individual for treatment as opposed to just putting it into a water bucket.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Cocci isn't something you want to "wait and see" about. They can become extremely ill quickly, then you have to treat and nurse a very sick goaty. I had an adult doe that never had runny pooh, I treated her for worms but she kept getting thinner and sicklier (is that a word?). I finally got a sample for the vet to check and she had alot of cocci, so don't think it's just a problem for kids! I did preventative treatment on my kids this year and didn't have a single sick kid. Yeah!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would do the treatment since the cocci showed up high in the fecal. 
Not sure if the vet said but I would do a follow up worming 7-10 days after the first and better yet if the count was high do a third 7-10 days after the 2nd.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes give the meds for cocci
goats who loose body condition are showing signs of the overload. Soft stools aren't the only signs and not every goat will get scours.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Corid was not very helpful for our goats, use a sulfa drug like sulfadiamethazine.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I'm curious, what do folks in canada use for cocci? We don't have corid or sulfadiamethazine to my knowledge.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We have had Cocci only a couple times and Chorid is all we have ever used. I agree with the others, dont wait start it now. When the other symptems show you had a bad case.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

CoRid does work, but at really high dosages (we use 2.5 cc per 10 lbs undiluted). I don't recommend adding it to the water as directed. We keep it on rotation with DiMethox to avoid resistant strains. The only thing that really doesn't work that some recommend (for us) is Sulmet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Note: there are different strains of cocci so different meds are needed. If one doesn't work then try another.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've had great success with Baycox, but it's expensive.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ...dose them for 5 days...I use corid with great success... :thumb:


----------



## sadiefarm (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you for all the great information about Cocci and Corid. We've got a lot to learn about goats and have found lots of good info on this site.

Stacey


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Start with the corid and then retest for cocci after the treatment. NO point in using the stronger drugs if you don't have to.


----------

